# joe rogan has vitiligo ?



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vitiligo
did u guys know about it?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

dude always has pants and long sleeve button downs with high collars....they prob put make-up on his hands......he's also balding...is that a disorder or disease??:dunno:


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

disease , mostly black people have it ... my grand father has (he is not black) it , u have pinkish spots on ur body ... its not lethal or something .


----------



## MuayTom (Apr 24, 2008)

joe rogan does DMT what a nob


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Hmm I think I noticed this from the Eddie Bravo book b/c he's in a lot, I'll have to double check.


----------

